# Filing FBAR with under$10,000



## Alltimegreat1 (Feb 25, 2015)

The total of my foreign account balances will probably be under $10,000 for 2016. Since I've been doing an FBAR every year, I'd like to keep up this tradition. Would it cause problems for me to report less than $10,000?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It shouldn't cause any problem. Though if you don't have to file, you might enjoy a "break" for it for a change. In any event, up to you. There's no penalty for filing "voluntarily."
Cheers,
Bev


----------

